# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Will the government shutdown affect SSI?

## disabled by anxiety

I get an Social Security Income due to my disability. And I heard that I will still get the check, but I have to resubmit an application to prove that I am still in need of SSI. Due to the government shutdown, are they still accepting new applications? Will SSI be affected in anyway?

----------


## WintersTale

I'm not sure. This is something you need to address to your government official.

----------

